# Favorite way to have a scallop



## tsi88kid (Nov 29, 2008)

What is everyones favorite way to have a scallop? Id say mine has to be the ever so classic red pepper coulis with maybe a little chive oil.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2008)

We like sea scallops seared in a hot pan with a little salt and pepper.


----------



## Constance (Nov 29, 2008)

Same here, plus a shot of lemon juice.


----------



## GB (Nov 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We like sea scallops seared in a hot pan with a little salt and pepper.


This is my favorite way too. I also love them raw.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I've only has scallops sauted in a pan with butter, so that way has my vote.
I was the one in the family that ordered the seafood platter broiled, not fried, so developed a taste for breading on very few things.


----------



## tsi88kid (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone above, nothing beats a good pan seared scallop. But with the red pepper coulis its just amazing.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

It sounds like a nice sauce.


----------



## sattie (Nov 29, 2008)

Pan seared in bacon fat, s&p, garlic, white wine at the end.... yep!  

Occasionally I will lightly dust the scallops with a bit of flour, cornmeal, and seasonings, then pan sear in butter or bacon fat.  Gives it a bit of crust without coating it.  LOVE EM!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 29, 2008)

We LOVE scallops, & are lucky in that a small local market carries the hockey-puck-size dry-pack ones regularly.

One of our many favorite ways to enjoy them is pan-seared in a cast-iron skillet & served with a small dollop of fresh basil pesto atop each one.

Another fun topping post-searing is some warmed Thai Sweet Chili sauce.


----------



## tsi88kid (Nov 29, 2008)

The pesto scallops sound really good!


----------



## JohnL (Nov 29, 2008)

My favorite is the simple hot pan sear in butter, just till barely done. Then deglazing the pan with wine and a bit of lemon and a cold piece of butter for a light easy sauce. Of course I also like to wrap them with a piece of partially cooked bacon, skewer them, brush with a bit of oil and cook on the grill.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 30, 2008)

pan seared in bacon fat or butter.

Or grilled with a simple glaze.


----------



## africhef (Nov 30, 2008)

I love them raw in the shell with a thick home made gazpacho. Or still in the shell grilled with a spicy cilantro butter. Always one of my catering crowd pleasers.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pan seared with shallots and white wine, breaded and deep fried with french fries and cole slaw.  I have also made a chowder when I get the bay scallops.  I also love them raw with a drizzle of lime juice.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 30, 2008)

My favorite way is at a restaurant off of a hibachi table(the surf and turf)..........not being funny here......truly I do.......but I will certainly try some of your recipes.....do y'all prefer the smaller ones or the larger ones......I never know which are the best to buy or does it matter? Our grocery store stocks both kinds ever so often.  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2008)

I MUCH prefer the sea scallops (large ones) to the bay scallops (small ones). There is no comparison IMO.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 30, 2008)

Lightly seasoned and broiled until a light crust forms, then eaten with clarified butter...


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 30, 2008)

Wraped with bacon and sage....seared, and placed on top a pool of beurre blanc.  Sauvignon blanc please.


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree GB, sea scallops please!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

For pan-searing, the sea scallops are best. I like to use the bay scallops in seafood au gratin.

Generally, I like a good tartar sauce with seared sea scallops, but I think I'll try the sweet Thai chili sauce next time - that sounds great


----------



## pacanis (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think I've ever had sea scallops. Are they different in texture and flavor?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, Pacanis. I think the sea scallops have a bit more flavor. The only texture difference is that, since they're larger, they're usually a little firmer on the outside and softer in the middle when they're done. It's easier to overcook bay scallops, since they're so small, and overcooked scallops are tough


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeeze, all this talk of scallops is making me really want some ... may have to get some for dinner tonight and have a break from turkey


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohhhh Fred!!! They are large, luscious pieces of meat that have a silky texture when cooked properly. Never overcook these things! Usually the ones I look for are the large or jumbo sea scallops. 4 to 5 per person, and they are soooo easy to fix!

Again... GG is quicker to the punch that I am! I'm going back to bed!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 30, 2008)

All this talk of scallops is making me want some, too.

I think I was raised with the opinion that smaller is more tender. It's always been small clams, scallops, frog legs.... I need to overcome that (lol).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

Pan seared ---- Straight up with a little salt and even less pepper --- Never over cooked ----


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 30, 2008)

I never salt any fish/seafood except for freshwater types.  There's more than enough natural salt in it for me.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't recall the name right now, but my Dad always made us something from Joy of Cooking.... a light white wine & cream sauce, with parmesan on top... served over rice.
He just made it a few weeks ago too...... and I can't find my book.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 30, 2008)

Oooh - that reminds me of one way I do enjoy scallops in a more frou-frou application - "Coquille St. Jacques".  Tiny Bay or Calico scallops (or Sea scallops cut into quarters) sauteed with mushrooms & a bit of red bell pepper for color, combined with a white wine cream sauce, piled in large scallop shells or individual ramekins, topped with cheese, & baked.  Yum!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oooh - that reminds me of one way I do enjoy scallops in a more frou-frou application - "Coquille St. Jacques".  Tiny Bay or Calico scallops (or Sea scallops cut into quarters) sauteed with mushrooms & a bit of red bell pepper for color, combined with a white wine cream sauce, piled in large scallop shells or individual ramekins, topped with cheese, & baked.  Yum!



wow, Breezy, that sounds great.....so it's okay to use frozen sea scallops for this if you cook them in the ramekins???


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 9, 2008)

Well -  you're not actually cooking the scallops "in" the ramekins.  The scallops are sauteed with the vegetables first, then combined with the sauce, then put into the ramekins (or shells), topped with cheese, & then baked or broiled until just heated thru &/or the cheese is melted.

Sauteeing the scallops first is a big help if you have to use frozen, because it allows all that extra liquid that's going to come out to evaporate.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, Breezy, for the heads up..........and to GB for suggesting the sea scallops in the first place...................it's 12:30 am and I'm hungry just reading this thread!!!


----------



## chefnaterock (Dec 10, 2008)

*Favorite Scallop*

Seared and enjoyed with bread and a citrus burre blanc pan sauce.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scallop fishing season just started here in Maine.  Time to go down to the fisherman's co-op and pick up some.  I have to find out what the market price is for them, lobster is dirt cheap right now.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually like mine broiled or grilled with minimal seasonings but I have to say that the last time we ate at Red Lobster, they had a wonderful grilled scallop wrapped in bacon and grilled with some kind of sauce basted over them.  It was wonderful!  We ordered the appy and I wished I had ordered the meal of them.  They were so tender.  Melt in your mouth and the seasoning was awesome!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes - I read an article in the New York Times this morning about how lobster is "dirt cheap".  Am wondering when that pricing will trickle down here to VA - lol!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2008)

raw, without a doubt. hotategai, or scallop sushi is really delicious. very subtle, sweet flavors.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love them broiled too.  Gee, now I have a taste for scallops.   I should never have looked at this thread.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 10, 2008)

sattie said:


> I agree GB, sea scallops please!


 
I agree, unless Nantucket Cape Scallops are available.  They are neither sea nor bay, but kinda in between.  and the sweetest ones of all.

They are my single favorite food in the world, and I don't like them to be prepared with any flavor that gets in the way of their sweetness.

seared in sweet butter... a few champignons and maybe a pearl onion or two....

a chervil crust...  or broiled in their shells.

When they're very fresh, raw is amazing.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 10, 2008)

I LOVE Coquille St. Jacques.  The first time I made it was Julia Child's recipe.  I love sea scallops much better than bay.  My favorite way to cook them is on a skewer with onions, mushrooms and peppers doused in garlic butter and seared on the grill. Mmmmmmmm Good!


----------



## yummymummy (Dec 26, 2008)

i saute with a little lemon juice some parsely and a little oregano


----------

